# Explanation on thursday



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Expect some outages but usually its not for too long. If ya flash a rom and don't get service don't freak out and start flashing radios like its going out of style.lol 
sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Nationwide 4g? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Vince556 (Jan 15, 2012)

Is there a map that shows when and where the expansion will take place?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Think its on Verizon site under their coverage area map

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow just realized the title should say expansion not explination. Ha ha oops. Stupid word correction.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

No outage so far


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I had mine ficker around more than usual.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Mine was just out for about an hour, seems back up in Milwaukee area.

Sent from my cellular telephone using magic


----------

